# self employed & live in cyprus but earn in UK...who do we pay tax too?but



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi
We are self employed and will be living in Polis but will be going back n forth to the UK for work. Who do we declare our earnings to? Cyprus or Uk. 

Which would be the best for us. I take it Cyprus would as we can earn more before tax.

Any info at all on this would be helpful.

Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think as you will be earning in the UK you will have to pay your taxes in the UK.

Not 100% sure of that though, you really need to check with the inland revenue to be certain.

Veronica


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I think as you will be earning in the UK you will have to pay your taxes in the UK.
> 
> Not 100% sure of that though, you really need to check with the inland revenue to be certain.
> 
> Veronica


Ok thank you Veronica


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Kim Theres loads of information on the inland revenue website this page is all about moving abroad and paying tax

HM Revenue & Customs: Income Tax when leaving the UK 

Good luck because it's quite complex, if all else fails ask your accountant if you have one or ring the inland revenue as Veronica has said, they were quite helpful when I rung them with a similar question. 

Lisa


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Lisa
Will have a study of that link and go from there


----------

